# Bestes Notebook zum mobilen Arbeiten?



## drucilla (19. April 2009)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook zum mobilen Arbeiten. In meine engere Auswahl sind folgende gekommen:

ASUS EEE PC 1000H
ASUS Eee PC 1000H, Linux schwarz (90OA0HA83311A18E121Q) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Belinea O.Book 1200
Belinea o.book 1200, Celeron-M 575 2.00GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (5511) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200
Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200, Pentium Dual-Core T2390 1.86GHz, 2048MB, 120GB, FreeDOS (U9200MX005DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Belinea O.Book 4
Belinea o.book 4, Core 2 Duo T5800 2.00GHz, 2048MB, 250GB, ohne Betriebssystem (5498) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400, Pentium Dual-Core T2390 1.86GHz, 2048MB, 160GB, ohne Betriebssystem (M9400MX000DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Für meine Anwendungszwecke ist Leistung (beinahe) egal, wichtig sind mir aber (ungefähr in dieser Reihenfolge):

- Gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis
- Akkulaufzeit
- Arbeitskomfort
- Lautstärke (Tasten/Lüfter)
- Gewicht
- Grösse (je kleiner, je besser)
- Design (das aber noch am wenigsten)

Ich brauche das Notebook zum Schreiben (Open Office, auch während Vorlesung & in der Bibliothek), Programmieren (kein grosses IDE, Notepad++) und Internetsurfen/Emails.

Mit Arbeitskomfort meine ich solche Dinge wie:
Ist das Display gross genug?
Ist die Tastatur gross genug?
Ermüdet man beim längeren Arbeiten daran?

Ich kann momentan leider nicht allzu viel Geld investieren, auch daher tendiere ich gerade noch am ehesten zum 1000H. Allerdings könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, daß das kleine Display und die niedrige Auflösung auf Dauer zum Problem werden könnten (wahrscheinlich weniger die Tastatur, ich habe schmale Finger). Alle genannten Alternativen sind auf jeden Fall auch noch im möglichen Preisbereich.

Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand eines der genannten Notebooks, verwendet es für ähnliche Zwecke, und könnte hier einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht in Bezug auf meine Prioritäten geben?


----------



## Kadauz (19. April 2009)

Also ich sehe das so:
Ein Netbook mit 10" Display wäre mir persönlich fürs richtige Arbeiten auf Dauer zu klein. Die Tasten auch. Mit Arbeiten meine ich jetzt Programmieren, Webdesign, Word, Excel und Powerpoint. Das kann man mal machen, aber um längere Zeit ermüdungsfrei damit hantieren zu können, isses zu klein. Wenn du jetzt mit Arbeiten Surfen, gelegentlich Office meinst, kannst du durchaus ein Netbook nehmen.

Manche mögen da anderer Meinung sein. Ich kann nur für mich sprechen, und mir wären 10" (Display und Tastatur) einfach zu wenig bzw. müsste zu viele Kompromisse eingehen.

Udnd noch zum Schluss: Ja, ich habe schon mit einem Netbook gearbeitet!


----------



## Riezonator (19. April 2009)

@Kadauz sehe ich genauso ich stand auch vor der wahl Net vs. Note und hab mich zum glück für das note entschieden weil es besser ist (lange zugfahrten im ice und @school teilweiße 8-9 Stunden am stück oder @work)

allerdings muss ich dazu sagen einer meiner nächsten anschaffungen wird ein ein kleiner EEE oder one oder wie die auch heißen allerdings warte ich noch auf den GN40 weil ich HDMI brauche und HSDPA


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

Wenn es dir um die Akkulaufzeit geht wirst du wohl nicht um ein Thinkpad herum kommen, für dich sollten die t400, die t61, die t60 und die x61 Reihe interessant sein, sind aber nicht so ganz billig.

Brauchst du spezielle Schnittstellen wie z.B. parallel oder seriell?


----------



## drucilla (19. April 2009)

Nein, Schnittstellen sind auch ziemlich egal. Ein Thinkpad kommt leider wegen des Preises nicht in Frage - ich hab momentan nicht viel Geld zu verfügung, brauche aber das Notebook sofort. Ein Gebrauchtes würde ich auch lieber vermeiden

Ich hab selber ein wenig recherchiert, und bezogen auf meine Kriterien würden sich, so denke ich, folgende Rangfolgen ergeben:

Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis:
1. ASUS EEE PC 1000H
2. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
3. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200
4. Belinea O.Book 1200
5. Belinea O.Book 4

Akkulaufzeit
1. ASUS EEE PC 1000H
2. Belinea O.Book 4
3. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
4. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200
5. Belinea O.Book 1200

Arbeitskomfort
1. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
2. Belinea O.Book 4
3. Belinea O.Book 1200
4. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200
5. ASUS EEE PC 1000H

Lautstärke (Tasten/Lüfter)
1. ASUS EEE PC 1000H
2. Belinea O.Book 4
3. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
4. Belinea O.Book 1200
5. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200

Gewicht
1. ASUS EEE PC 1000H (1.45kg)
2. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200 (1.8kg)
3. Belinea O.Book 1200 (1.9kg)
4. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400 (2.2kg)
4. Belinea O.Book 4 (2.2kg)

Grösse
1. ASUS EEE PC 1000H
2. Belinea O.Book 4
3. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200
4. Belinea O.Book 1200
5. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400

Design
1. Belinea O.Book 4
2. ASUS EEE PC 1000H
3. Belinea O.Book 1200
4. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile M9400
5. Fujitsu Esprimo Mobile U9200

Ich hab meine Informationen aus vielen verschiedenen Quellen, und könnte mich auch sehr täuschen. Insbesondere Akkulaufzeit, Lautstärke und Arbeitskomfort sind schwierig, weil ja alles auf unterschiedlichen Tests basiert. Design basiert (natürlich) nur auf meinem eigenen Geschmack.

Meint ihr, diese Rangfolge wäre so richtig? Einwände? 

Würde ich jetzt nur betrachten, welcher Rechner insgesamt die beste Platzierung hätte, so wär das (eindeutig) der 1000H, aber das reicht eben auch nicht so ganz als Kaufkriterium aus.

Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre noch das Samsung NC20, allerdings fände ich da das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis richtig mies. Falls ihr noch andere Alternativen im Bereich 300€...500€ wüsstet (vielleicht gerade die, die in meinen einzelnen Kriterien am besten abschneiden würden?), nur her damit.


----------



## rebel4life (19. April 2009)

Wenn dir ein neues Thinkpad zu teuer ist, dann könntest du dir mal die T41/42/43 Reihen anschauen, die haben von der CPU her mehr Leistung als so ein Netbook.

NOTEBOOK IBM THINKPAD T42 PM 745 1.8GHz CENTRINO WLAN bei eBay.de: (endet 19.04.09 18:09:58 MESZ)

eBay: IBM Lenovo, Notebooks, Standard-Notebook, Ab 1,1 GHz


----------



## drucilla (19. April 2009)

Danke für die Vorschläge. Das T42 ist ja ein gebrauchtes, da müsst ich auf jeden Fall nen neuen Akku besorgen, und es ist gut möglich, daß es mit anderen Komponenten auch Probleme gibt. Ausserdem hat es ja ne italienische Tastatur. Die Festplatte wär mir auch ein bißchen zu klein, und 512MB, hat man mir gesagt, bringen Windows XP auch nicht flüssig zum Laufen.

Nein, ich würd schon gern eher ein neues nehmen (ausser wenn das wirklich keine gute Idee wäre, natürlich).


----------



## drucilla (20. April 2009)

Wusstet ihr, daß Fujitsu Siemens die Akkulaufzeit des U9200 mit 6h angibt? Bei Cyberport ist der damit auch eine Empfehlung in Sachen Akkulaufzeit... Finde ich eigentlich ne ganz schöne Unverschämtheit.

Ich denke, für alle von mir aufgeführte Rechner, ausser dem 1000h ist eher eine Akkulaufzeit von ~3h realistisch, für das O.Book 1200 wohl nicht mal das. Das O.Book 4 hat mit realistischen 3.5h noch die zweitbeste Laufzeit, laut...
Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Neuer Anführer der Netbooks

Der 1000h sollte realistische 5h durchhalten, und das ist natürlich top.

Meint ihr, in meiner bevorzugten Preiskategorie (bis ~500€, besser weniger) ist es überhaupt möglich, ein *neues* Notebook zu finden, welches halbwegs leise, halbwegs leicht ist, bei dem der Arbeitskomfort nicht zu kurz kommt, und, vor allem, eine ordentliche Akkulaufzeit hat?

Ansonsten müsst ich wohl doch Abstriche machen, soll heißen, doch ein Gebrauchtes (vom Händler!) nehmen (vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja Händler empfehlen), oder meine Ansprüche zurückschrauben.


----------



## drucilla (20. April 2009)

Entschuldigung für meine Ungeduld, brauch aber wirklich *dringend* eure Hilfe .

Ich hol den Thread jetzt nochmal hoch, und frag mal so:
Was denkt ihr, welches Notebook unter 500€, mit einem Display >10", hätte wohl den besten Kompromiss zwischen Preis und Akkulaufzeit?

Ich denk mal, ein Notebook welches ne ordentliche Akkulaufzeit hat, sollte auch nicht zu laut sein (kann ja, dank geringem Stromverbrauch, gar nicht so viel Hitze entwickeln).


----------



## Kadauz (21. April 2009)

Ich denke wenn du Abstriche bei der Ergonomie machen kannst, ist ein 1000H schon seht gut.
Ansonten wirds schwierig, da die Subnotebooks überhaupt nicht zu deinem Preis passen. Die 14"er sind zwar auch noch relativ günstig, taugen aber in der Regel für nichts. Also Akkulaufzeit und Lautstärke etc iss zum Weglaufen.


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

drucilla schrieb:


> Wusstet ihr, daß Fujitsu Siemens die Akkulaufzeit des U9200 mit 6h angibt? Bei Cyberport ist der damit auch eine Empfehlung in Sachen Akkulaufzeit... Finde ich eigentlich ne ganz schöne Unverschämtheit.



Durchaus realistisch. Mein inzwischen 4,5 Jahre altes FSC Lifebook schafft zwischen 4,5 und 5,5 Stunden beim Arbeiten.

Welcher Akku ist denn bei dem Esprimo verbaut?


----------



## rebel4life (21. April 2009)

@Kadauz:
Dazu sag ich nur T61 oder T400 von Lenovo/IBM, ist aber in Sachen Kosten weit über dem Budget vom TS.


----------



## drucilla (21. April 2009)

@riedochs:
Glaube ich nicht, daß die 6h Akku auch nur annähernd realistisch sind. An vielen Stellen beschwert man sich über gerade die geringe Akkulaufzeit des FSJ Esprimo U9200, z.Bsp. hier:

Fujitsu Siemens ESPRIMO Mobile U9200 Test und Preisvergleich
oder hier:
Tests - FSC Esprimo Mobile U9200 - Unscheinbares Kraftpaket auf notebookjournal.de

Man spricht von so realistischen 2.5h Akkulaufzeit...

Also, an ner hohen Akkulaufzeit komm ich nicht vorbei. Bei uns in der Uni sind Steckdosen rar, das Notebook müsste also durchhalten. Allerdings gibts für das M9400 gerade ein Cyberport Aktionsangebot (399€), mit einem zusätzlichen Primärakku.

Ist unschön, kann ja den Zweiakku nicht separat aufladen, muss die Akkus wechseln und beide Akkus mitschleppen, wäre aber ein möglicher Kompromiss (so wie das 1000h ein Kompromiss gegen die Ergonomie wäre). Mit zwei Akkus reicht die Laufzeit.

Also, was meint ihr, würdet ihr euch für den EEE 1000h, oder für das M9400 mit Zweit-Akku entscheiden?


----------



## riedochs (21. April 2009)

Ich würde mich für das FSC mit Zweitakku entscheiden.


----------



## drucilla (21. April 2009)

Hab eben gesehen auch das U9200 gibt es im Aktionsangebot mit Zweitakku.

Links:
Esprimo U9200 + Ersatzakku
Esprimo M9400 + Ersatzakku
ASUS Eee PC 1000H

Welches wär denn dann wohl zu bevorzugen, 1000H (10"), U9200 (12") oder M9400 (14")? U9200 und M9400 sind gleich teuer (399€) - Preis ist also kein Entscheidungskriterium.


----------



## Kadauz (21. April 2009)

Meine Meinung:
Entweder das 1000H oder gleich ein etwas teureres. Ich halte von diesen billigen Fujitsus nichts, vorallem, da es die Firma nicht mehr gibt...


----------



## riedochs (22. April 2009)

Kadauz schrieb:


> Meine Meinung:
> Entweder das 1000H oder gleich ein etwas teureres. Ich halte von diesen billigen Fujitsus nichts, vorallem, da es die Firma nicht mehr gibt...



Fujitsu Siemens gibt es weiterhin. Wie kommst du auf den Trichter des es FSC nicht mehr gibt nur weil Siemens ausgesteigen ist?


----------



## Kadauz (22. April 2009)

Die Firma Fujitsu-Siemens gibts auch so nicht mehr. Wie du schon sagstm ist Siemens ausgestiegen.


----------



## drucilla (22. April 2009)

Bei Ebay ist gerade eine ganze Ladung "generalüberholter" Thinkpad T30 für gerade mal 199€ drin. Sind aber grottenhässlich, und den Akku wird man auf jeden Fall neu kaufen müssen, wenn es den überhaupt noch irgendwo gibt.
eBay: Generalüberholt, Notebooks, Standard-Notebook, Ab 1,1 GHz
ELEGANTES IBM THINKPAD T30 PIV-2000 MIT WLAN + RECHNUNG bei eBay.de: (endet 23.04.09 20:16:02 MESZ)
Denk mal, sowas wäre auch keine Alternative, ausser mich überzeugt jemand vom Gegenteil .


@Kadauz:
Unter welchen Gesichtspunkten würdest du dich bei der Auswahl für den 1000H entscheiden? Vielleicht wegen der allgemein höheren Qualität (die hat er ja auf jeden Fall)? Ich mein, was denkst du, wo liegt der grösste Vorteil des 1000H gegenüber den Esprimo U9200 und M9400?
Und noch ne kleine Zusatzfrage: Meinst du das Arbeiten am 1000H ist genau so angenehm (oder angenehmer) wie auf einem U9200/M9400, eben wegen der höheren Qualität?

@riedochs:
Wenn für nen Esprimo, was meinst du, für welchen? Der M9400 wiegt nur ~300g mehr als der U9200, Gewicht wäre also kein allzu großes Argument, vielleicht wäre der M9400 aber dann sperriger. Und ich denke, das grössere Display tut auch u.U. der Akkulaufzeit nicht gut. Andererseits natürlich deutlich bessere Tastatur und grösseres Display - schwer zu entscheiden...


----------



## Olstyle (22. April 2009)

"Generalüberholte" Thinpads(T4x sollte es schon sein) mit Garantie gibt es nicht nur bei ebay sondern z.B. auch bei luxxnote.
Ein neuer Akku wird da zwar noch fällig, aber wenn man sann auch gleich noch den 9Zeller nimmt sind mit Vcore-Tuning Akkulaufzeiten von über 8 Stunden drin(mein T40 macht knapp 9 Stunden im LowPower Betrieb).


----------



## riedochs (22. April 2009)

drucilla schrieb:


> @riedochs:
> Wenn für nen Esprimo, was meinst du, für welchen? Der M9400 wiegt nur ~300g mehr als der U9200, Gewicht wäre also kein allzu großes Argument, vielleicht wäre der M9400 aber dann sperriger. Und ich denke, das grössere Display tut auch u.U. der Akkulaufzeit nicht gut. Andererseits natürlich deutlich bessere Tastatur und grösseres Display - schwer zu entscheiden...



Das ist Geschmackssache. Ich würde mich für das M9400 entscheiden weil es mir auf die Dauer angenehmer ist.



Kadauz schrieb:


> Die Firma Fujitsu-Siemens gibts auch so nicht mehr. Wie du schon sagstm ist Siemens ausgestiegen.



Fujitsu wird weiter unter dem Namen FSC PC's, Notebooks usw anbieten und auch Supporten. Gibt also keinen Grund für Panikmache.


----------



## drucilla (23. April 2009)

Ich würde selbst jetzt mittlerweile auch eher den M9400 bevorzugen! Allerdings sind mir noch zwei weitere Alternativen eingefallen:

1) Den 1000H nehmen, ist nämlich wohl echt echt das Beste für Internet und sonstige Kleinigkeiten - ausserdem sind Gewicht, Akku, Qualität top. Grössere Arbeiten müsste ich dann eher auf einem Desktop PC erledigen (wäre also nicht so mobil, wie ich es eigentlich gerne hätte). Um auf einer Zugfahrt oder sonst mal einige Stunden lang etwas zu schreiben oder zu programmieren, sollte der 1000H aber allemal genügen.

2) Olstyle hatte mir vorgeschlagen, einen generalüberholten Thinkpad T42 von Luxnote zu nehmen. Allerdings habe ich mich über Luxnote informiert, und so manches Schlechtes über den gehört (Einzelfälle, wahrscheinlich, aber schon das schreckt ab). Ich habe aber auch in meinem Heimatort einen Gebraucht-PC-Händler:
IBM Thinkpad T42 Pentium M 1.7/768/40/DVD - gebrauchte computer, gebrauchte notebooks, gebrauchte monitore, gebrauchte drucker, gebrauchte hardware

...und da könnte ich mir den Rechner auch vorab mal ansehen. Festplatte und Arbeitsspeicher wären mir auf Dauer zu klein (müsste ich also auf Dauer noch was investieren), den Akku müsste man auf jeden Fall auswechseln (und das kostet nochmal ~100€).

Allerdings haben ja aber schon einige geschrieben, daß mit meinem Budget ein gebrauchtes Thinkpad wohl immer noch die beste Wahl wäre. Weiß auch jemand, wie kompliziert es wäre, da eine neue 2,5" Festplatte und Arbeitsspeicher einzubauen?


----------



## Olstyle (23. April 2009)

> Allerdings habe ich mich über Luxnote informiert, und so manches Schlechtes über den gehört (Einzelfälle, wahrscheinlich, aber schon das schreckt ab)


Und was für Probleme sollen da genau aufgetreten sein?

Das von dir verlinkte Angebot an sich ist auf jeden Fall wesentlich schlechter(viel kleinere Platte; weniger Ram; kein OS; lahmes W-Lan)


drucilla schrieb:


> den Akku müsste man auf jeden Fall auswechseln (und das kostet nochmal ~100€).


Es sind ~65€ und das für den dicken 9Zeller:
https://www.lapstars.de/product_info.php?products_id=2161



> Weiß auch jemand, wie kompliziert es wäre, da eine neue 2,5" Festplatte und Arbeitsspeicher einzubauen?


Wichtig ist nur dass kompatible Teile zum Einsatz kommen. Das IBM Bios mag leider nicht alle Hersteller.
Ein blick ins Tp-Forum ist da aber recht hilfreich.

Der Umbau selbst ist nicht besonders schwer. IBM hat nämlich vorgesehen dass man alle Teile ausser CPU/GPU/Mobo selbst auswechseln darf und dementsprechend gibt es eine ausführliche Anleitung vom Hersteller und die TEile sind do oder so recht zugänglich platziert.


----------



## drucilla (23. April 2009)

Hier ist alles voll von Kritik an Luxnote:
empfehlensweter händler für gebrauchte.. - Kaufentscheidung - Thinkpad-Forum.de

OS ist mir egal - da kümmer ich mich selber drum (WinXP Pro hab ich noch zuhaus rumliegen). Das WLAN ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht aufgefallen... Ja, das Angebot ist schlechter, aber ich könnt mir den Rechner da auch selber vorher ankucken - würdest du trotzdem bei Luxnote bleiben? Selber schon mal da gekauft?

Danke übrigens für das Akku Angebot - selber hatte ich so ein gutes nicht gefunden.

Das mit der Kompatibilität klingt aber nach viel Ärger und Aufwand...


----------



## Olstyle (24. April 2009)

Luxxnote hatte ich noch im Kopf da mein Tp dort mal gehandelt wurde, ich selbst hab es aber wiederum Privat vom ursprünglichen Käufer erstanden und hatte daher keinen direkten Kontakt mit dem Händler.

Samsung beim Ram und Seagate bei den Platten passt eigentlich immer.
Passende W-Lan Karten sind das schon schwerer zu finden.


----------



## drucilla (25. April 2009)

So, hatte jetzt tatsächlich mal die Gelegenheit, meine Kandidaten in Natura zu begutachten, mit dem EEE PC 1000H konnte ich mich sogar schon mal an einem kleinen Text versuchen.

Ich finde die Tastatur beim 1000H toll - hatte keinerlei Probleme damit. Problematisch könnte vielleicht das kleine Display werden, und die Auflösung. Ich glaub in 1024x600 können manche Win XP Dialoge noch nicht mal vollständig angezeigt werden. Der Eintrag vom kleinen Display wird natürlich noch verstärkt durch die grossen Displayränder. Ich bin mir nicht so sicher, ob ich mich daran auf Dauer gewöhnen könnte.

Das U9200 hat ne schlechtere Tastatur als das 1000H - rein subjektiv. Am meisten stören mich die extrem kleinen Pfeiltasten (mache viel mit der Tastatur). Das U9200 kommt nicht mehr in Frage, weil die Tastatur einfach so ein wichtiger Bestandteil ist.

Das M9400 ist mir wieder fast zu sperrig, und man merkt das zusätzliche Gewicht leider schon sehr. 12" wäre ideal, denke ich.

Leider konnte ich noch keinen Blick auf ein Thinkpad T42 werfen - von den Bildern her finde ich es ein wenig hässlich. Ich müsste es mir natürlich erst mal in Natura ansehen.

Wie sind denn eigentlich die Thinkpad X4? so? Auch so gut wie die T-Serie? Akkulaufzeit (mit neuem Akku)?


----------



## rebel4life (25. April 2009)

Die X Reihe ist eigentlich genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar besser...


----------



## Olstyle (25. April 2009)

...allerdings auch entsprechend kostspieliger und z.B. die Festplatte bekommt man dank ultra-kompakt Bauweise(1,8Zoll) nicht so einfach erweitert.

Was das Design an geht:
Ist halt ein Thinkpad. Man kann es lieben oder hassen, aber in einer anderen Optik gibt es die Technik nicht.


----------



## drucilla (26. April 2009)

Findet man denn für die X Reihe auch ebensogute Gebrauchtangebote (mit neuer Festplatte/RAM/WLAN Karte)? Ich hab bisher noch nix entsprechendes gefunden. Das Angebot für den T42 war ja echt gut (im Zweifelsfall müsste man bei Luxnote halt vom Rückgaberecht Gebrauch machen).

Ich glaube der X31 ist in etwa gleichwertig wie die T4x Reihe, und auf jeden Fall für alle meine Anwendungszwecke mehr als ausreichend, denke also ich sollte hauptsächlich danach schauen. Grosse Festplatte wird dann sicher problematisch, aber wenn ansonsten alles stimmt, kanns auch eine etwas Kleinere (ab ~80GB) sein.

Ne kleine Frage noch:
Angenommen man bekommt ein Notebook ohne irgendwelche offensichtlichen Mängel, mit wieviel Lebensdauer dürfte man denn bei so einem gebrauchten Thinkpad in ungefähr noch rechnen? Ich denke, das Display ist was Ausfälle angeht wohl das "gefährlichste" Teil und da kann man Ausfälle wohl nicht allzuweit vorhersehen.


----------



## drucilla (27. April 2009)

Habe jetzt einige mögliche Angebote gefunden:

Von Luxnote, ein X32 für 299€ (Festplatte ist eigentlich zu klein):
IBM X32 1,7Ghz 1024Mb40Gb WinXP WLAN DVD X31 X40 +Recov LUXNOTE

Von nontoxic Store ein X31 für 299€ (der hat immerhin 100% positive Bewertungen):
IBM Thinkpad X31 12,1 TFT 1,6 GHz 1024MB 160GB WLAN bei eBay.de: (endet 29.04.09 17:21:39 MESZ)

Von Ralf Scharbert ein X31 für 366€ (mit Garantie statt nur Gewährleistung):
ThinkPad X31 12.1 Zoll XGA 1,6 GHz 1 GB RAM 160 GB HD bei eBay.de: (endet 02.05.09 12:44:01 MESZ)

Sind diese Angebote sinnvoll für meine Anwendungszwecke? Wegen der Lebensdauer: Ich hätte wohl fragen sollen: Wie lange lebt denn so ein neues X3? bei pfleglicher Behandlung? Daraus könnte ich ja dann ableiten, wie lang das Gebrauchte noch durchhält.


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

Eine reale Lebensdauer ist so 5 Jahre.

Gebrauchte Geräte sind immer so eine Sache. Ich hatte auch schon Glück mit einem. Was den Akku angeht: Wenn du Pech hast ist der schon platt, ein neuer kosten bei Lenovo gleich mal 100 Euro aufwärts.

Touchpad haben die Thinkspads keins, nur den Stick. Ist gewöhnungssache, ich benutze den aber auch lieber. (Mein Notebook hat beides)


----------



## drucilla (28. April 2009)

5 Jahre ist dann schon ein wenig heikel... Wenn man beachtet, daß die ganzen Thinkpad X3x und T4x so ca 2005 aktuell waren, dann bliebe mir mit einem ordentlichen Gebrauchten ja gerade noch ~1 Jahr. Mit einem erforderlichen Akkuaustausch rechne ich leider ohnehin schon .

Das fehlende Touchpad ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Stört mich ein wenig, andererseits wollte ich mir sowieso eine Maus dazu besorgen.

Ich bin gerade mit dem Ebay Händler ein wenig am Feilschen:
IBM Thinkpad X31 12,1 TFT 1,6 GHz 1024MB 160GB WLAN bei eBay.de: (endet 29.04.09 17:21:39 MESZ)

Meinst du, das ist ein gutes Angebot?


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

drucilla schrieb:


> 5 Jahre ist dann schon ein wenig heikel... Wenn man beachtet, daß die ganzen Thinkpad X3x und T4x so ca 2005 aktuell waren, dann bliebe mir mit einem ordentlichen Gebrauchten ja gerade noch ~1 Jahr. Mit einem erforderlichen Akkuaustausch rechne ich leider ohnehin schon .
> 
> Das fehlende Touchpad ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Stört mich ein wenig, andererseits wollte ich mir sowieso eine Maus dazu besorgen.
> 
> ...



An sich nicht schlecht, abr das Gerät ist mindestens 3 Jahre alt. Ist halt der Punkt wie das Gerät behandelt wurde, bzw der allgemeine Zustand.


----------



## drucilla (28. April 2009)

Hab eben ne Antwort vom Händler gekriegt, das Gerät war ein Leasinggerät. Obwohl ich gefragt hatte, hat er mir nicht gesagt, wie alt das Notebook genau ist... Muss man ihm aber nicht krumm nehmen, hat er vielleicht vergessen/übersehen.

Welches Teil fällt den üblicherweise als erstes aus? Ich würd ja denken das Display, hab aber bisher keine Erfahrungen selbst gemacht.


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

Eher das Mainboard. Das ist am meisten mechanisch und thermisch belastet. Wenn das Ausfällt ist es ein Totalschaden


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2009)

Bei schlecht behandelten T40 gibt das Mobo unter Umständen so nach 4-5 Jahren auf(die Lötstelle an der GPU ist da etwas suboptimal, lässt sich aber wiederherstellen), bei den anderen TPs ist eigentlich alles für die Ewigkeit gemacht(abgesehen natürlich von 100%igen Verschleißteilen wie den schon genannten Displayleuchten, aber auch die können über 10 werden).


----------



## drucilla (28. April 2009)

Das mit dem Mainboard ist das bekannte Flexing Problem, stimmts?

Ne Lebenszeit von 10+ Jahren klingt ja beeindruckend, und auch allgemein hört man ja praktisch nix schlechtes von den Thinkpad Notebooks.

Bei dem Händler hab ich jetzt nochmal nachgehakt und mal in den Raum gestellt, daß das Notebook wohl so ~3 Jahre alt ist. Ich hab ihn dann auch mal nach seiner Meinung gefragt, wie lange das Notebook bei pfleglicher Behandlung denn noch so leben wird (ohne ihn festzunageln).

Hat er aber auf beides nicht so richtig geantwortet... Muss ich mir da Gedanken machen, oder ist das bei einem Händler ziemlich normal?


----------



## Olstyle (28. April 2009)

drucilla schrieb:


> Das mit dem Mainboard ist das bekannte Flexing Problem, stimmts?


Genau.



> Ne Lebenszeit von 10+ Jahren klingt ja beeindruckend, und auch allgemein hört man ja praktisch nix schlechtes von den Thinkpad Notebooks.


Preis und Design sind die einzigen Kritikpunkte die mir einfallen.

Was den Händler an geht:
Klingt nicht gerade kompetent.


----------



## drucilla (28. April 2009)

Er hat geschrieben, daß er in den letzten 6 Monaten 250 Notebooks verkauft hat, dabei nur zwei Gewährleistungsfälle mit HP Notebooks. Vielleicht kennt er sich wirklich nicht so aus mit den Thinkpads...

Auf jeden Fall hat er von ~4000 Bewertungen nur eine einzige neutrale dabei, und das ist bei einem Gebrauchthändler ja auch nicht so selbstverständlich.


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei schlecht behandelten T40 gibt das Mobo unter Umständen so nach 4-5 Jahren auf(die Lötstelle an der GPU ist da etwas suboptimal, lässt sich aber wiederherstellen), bei den anderen TPs ist eigentlich alles für die Ewigkeit gemacht(abgesehen natürlich von 100%igen Verschleißteilen wie den schon genannten Displayleuchten, aber auch die können über 10 werden).



Kann man so nicht sagen. Mein TP ist trotz gute Behandlung nach nichtmal 2 Jahren mit Mainboarddefekt ausgefallen.


----------



## drucilla (28. April 2009)

Hattest du ein T40 oder ein T41? hab gelesen, daß das bei denen ziemlich häufig ist, ansonsten aber nicht.

Hab jetzt bei dem Händler mit dem Feilschen das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht mit ~280€ (Versand kommt noch dazu) für ein TP X31 mit 1GB RAM, 160GB HD, WLAN (nur b), deutscher Tastatur, ohne Betriebssystem. Bin immer noch skeptisch .

Unter Umständen wären Ralf Scharberts Angebote vernünftiger:
ThinkPad X31 12,1" XGA 1,4 GHz 1 GB RAM 160 GB HD bei eBay.de: (endet 02.05.09 12:42:36 MESZ)

Deutlich teurer, schwächerer Prozessor, aber immehin mit 12 Monaten Garantie. Und Preisvorschläge gehen da auch noch.


----------



## riedochs (28. April 2009)

Ich hatte ein R50


----------



## drucilla (30. April 2009)

Schade, mit dem Händler bei Ebay hats nicht geklappt, aber Enttäuschungen gehören wohl zum Feilschen dazu! 

Das bringt mich auch dazu, die Entscheidung fürs X31 nochmals zu überdenken - die sind bei Gebrauchthändlern nämlich in der Regel sogar teurer als die T43, haben eine schwächere Grafikkarte als alle(?) T4x und kein optisches Laufwerk (zumindest nicht im Gerät).

Ich spiele ausser SCUMMVM (und das läuft überall) sowieso nix und brauch auch kein optisches Laufwerk. Ich brauch hauptsächlich ein leichtes, handliches, mobiles Gerät für Internet und Schreibarbeiten.

Trotzdem stört mich, daß die T4x mit 14" immer noch ein deutlich besseres Preis-Leistungsverhältnis haben - abgesehen vom Gewicht würde so ein Gerät wohl insgesamt mehr Freude (?)(beim Arbeiten) machen.

Ist jetzt vielleicht ne blöde Frage, aber würdet ihr euch an meiner Stelle eher für ein X3x oder für ein T4x entscheiden?


----------



## AchtBit (3. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Durchaus realistisch. Mein inzwischen 4,5 Jahre altes FSC Lifebook schafft zwischen 4,5 und 5,5 Stunden beim Arbeiten.
> 
> Welcher Akku ist denn bei dem Esprimo verbaut?


 
Kann ich bestätigen. Kannst aber die Lifebook Serie nicht mit dem Expresso vergleichen. Die Serie soll Mist sein.

Lifebook kostet halt. Es sei denn er findet ein gutes Gebrauchtes. Mein Lifebook ist schon echt top was Verarbeitung, Akku, tft und Lautstärke angeht.


----------



## feivel (3. Mai 2009)

wenn du die option richtiges notebook auch noch als option siehst, hätte ich noch einen günstigen vorschlag für dich: dell vostro 1310
mit 13,3" Display.
gibts für um die 500 euro,

ich bevorzuge zwar lenovo, würde mir aber wenn ich ein neues kaufe, auch kein lenovo mehr leisten können, und tendiere auch zu einem solchen.


----------



## [3volution's|Brak3] (19. Mai 2009)

Das 1000H ist derzeit (leider bei keinem Preisvergleich gelistet) für gerade mal *279€* zu haben.

Asus Eee PC 1000H 160G Windows XP (EAN 0884840310587) | Technik Schotte | Shop » Notebooks/Netbooks

Gegen die P/L kann man da natürlich nix mehr sagen. Letztendlich musst du wissen, ob der Komfort genügt.

*Edit*

Alternativ auch das NC10 für unschlagbare (keine Sorge, ich arbeite nicht für sie, sondern sehe viel BlödMarkt-Werbung^^) *312€*.

http://www.technik-schotte.de/artikel.aspx?art=212966


----------

